# More AMA recent Rescue's



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Meet somemore Rescue's we have taken in the past week. Samantha, Ellie and Gracie are all owner surrenders from two differant families. Napoleon and Marcus were both strays found in differant parts of Los Angelas and saved by good people who contacted us instead of taking them to shelters.
Fancy is the girl that was on the side of the road in a rural Arkansas road and was seen being kicked off to the side of the road by some man. The woman stopped and picked her up and contacted AMA rescue also.
So far this year in the few short weeks since its start we have taken 10 Maltese into rescue/. One in Oklahoma, one in Iowa, one in Arkansas who is now in Oklahoma and the rest in California. I'lly to get as many pics on here as it will let me.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

God Bless you Edie and the rest of you that do rescue! :grouphug: I don't understand how people could do that to these little sweethearts, it just saddens and sickens me to no end! :smmadder::crying:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bless you and your rescue pals for making a huge difference for these sweet fluffs!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Edie you and rescue do so much. I don't understand how anyone can not love our fluffs.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Fancy is the girl that was on the side of the road in a rural Arkansas road and was seen being kicked off to the side of the road by some man. The woman stopped and picked her up and contacted AMA rescue also.


This makes me so MAD that someone can do this to an innocent dog! Makes my heart hurt!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

God bless you Edie!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Edie - it just doesn't get better, does it? So sad to look at all these sweet fluffs and realize how they were treated. Thank you and the rest of AMA rescue for making all the difference in the world for them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u edie !!! look at all those faces , how can anyone abandon , or mistreat a fluff is crazy.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

> Fancy is the girl that was on the side of the road in a rural Arkansas road and was seen being kicked off to the side of the road by some man. The woman stopped and picked her up and contacted AMA rescue also.


This really makes me upset! I can't believe anyone would do something like that...PERIOD! Where is she located now? Do you have more info on her (ex. temperament, health, age, etc)? Thanks!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fancy has already been adopted by her foster home. I dont think she was going anywhere from the first minute they laid eyes on that little girl. She is loved and safe now. Hugs,Edie


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea for Fancy!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great news for Fancy. I sure hope the rest of fluffs get to their forever homes soon.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am SO glad to hear that! Another success rescue! Do you have information on the other babies? Maybe I can help spread the word to friends that are looking to adopt a rescue. Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Fancy has a forever home. Is she the one in the bottom picture? Bless the foster mom. Thinking of someone kicking her to the curb that way; I can only imagine what else they did to her. Now she'll be safe and loved, as she should be.:wub::wub: Hoping same for all the rest. Thank you and your wonderful rescuers and fosters. :heart::ThankYou:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I know God is blessing you, Edie. You are one of God's Earth Angels who are there for all the helpless fluff babies who have been sent your way for help and love. Sending you, Edie, love and hugs. :heart::tender:


----------

